# Omegle: Funny Chat Logs



## _Chaz_ (Mar 18, 2010)

*Step One:* http://omegle.com/

*Step Two:* Say "Hello"

*Step Three:* ?

*Step Four:* Profit




Here are a few I just got done with:




You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!

You: Hi
Stranger: Only gays touch the keyboard
You: Alright...
You: Onscreen keyboards are awesome.
You: Fag

You have disconnected.




You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!

You: Hi
Stranger: hi
Stranger: asl?
You: Whatever you want.
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Stranger: hmmm...
Stranger: that's too open of an answer.
You: Or maybe you're too close-minded.
Stranger: lol
You: olo
Stranger: or maybe my mind is set on one thing.
You: What would that be?
Stranger: a horny female.
You: Again, whatever you want.
Stranger: are really a female though?
You: I can be...
You: If that's what you want.
You: Isn't playing God awesome?
Stranger: then what would you do to me if you were?
You: Whatever you want
Stranger: you tell me
You: In this world, you control all.
Stranger: since you're playing god and all.
You: You're the one playnig God, unless you want me to be...
Stranger: i do
You: Well, fuck! I'm God, why am I talking to you? I have shit to do!

You have disconnected.




You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!

You: Hey
You: How was it?
Stranger: Oh it was awesome
You: That's always nice to hear
Stranger: Oh yeah
You: I'm gald you liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: Wanna go again?
Stranger: Ohh yeah
You: Okay, here it goes...
You: Ready?
Stranger: Yeah
You: Okay, I attack space B7.
You: Hit?

Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 18, 2010)

Uh... 

There is a thread in the EoF like this.


----------



## Defiance (Mar 18, 2010)

Hahaha, I love the last one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But yeah, there is an EoF thread somewhere around...  (Woo, free post!)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to 4chan


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 18, 2010)

haha the last one is amazing


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 18, 2010)

links please?


----------



## kommieg (Mar 18, 2010)

You:  did they send you in to monitor me?
Stranger: what do you mean?
You: dont play coy
You: i know youre with the feds
Stranger: freak


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2010)

Just now:


You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!

You: hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

You have disconnected.


----------



## Law (Mar 18, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hey
Stranger: Are you a douchebag?
Stranger: or a bitch?
You: neither
Stranger: cause if so, I don't wanna talk to you?
Stranger: Same thing if you're some creepy old person
Stranger: Or a girl
You: 18, guy
Stranger: or annoying as fuck
You: not looking for cybering
Stranger: Works for me=D
Stranger: Finally =D
You: yeah there are a bunch of weirdos here
Stranger: Sup?
You: nothing really. waiting for some stuff to download so I can get on with some college work
You: you?
Stranger: Thatss cool, where do you go?
Stranger: and listening to music
You: its a community college in the nearby area
Stranger: ooh
You: well all colleges in the UK are pretty much comm colleges
Stranger: thats cool
Stranger: Dudee, you live in the UK
Stranger: day made =D
You: really?
Stranger: Yes
You: How so? Are they something of a rarity but once chatted to online grant magical powers?
Stranger: I wish lol
You: Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: You're just automatically ten times cooler than USA people
Stranger: and like 20 times cooler than Asians
Stranger: and 50 times cooler than people from South America
You: dunno, America is pretty rad
You: less commies more nukes
Stranger: No, not at all lol
Stranger: loll win
You: also a government that might cheat its people temporarily, but would never think of bleeding the country dry.
Stranger: We have no money currently, and the money we don't have, we're giving to haiti, they're bleeding us dry
You: plus elected officials! How fun are those? We don't have those over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: haha I'm awaree lol
Stranger: But prince harry is gorgeous, so win for you guys
Stranger: lol
You: plus at least your money is going to haiti, we have no money, and money we don't have the government is spending on houses for their pet ducks
Stranger: loll 
You: also prince harry, which one was that?
Stranger: The younger one lol
Stranger: red hair
You: oh right the one who dressed up like a nazi
Stranger: Yeah, thats him lol
You: makes sense, they are german after all
Stranger: Wouldnt know lol
Stranger: Ya know, I
Stranger: ve never met a smart person on here
Stranger: lol, typing failur
Stranger: *failure omg lol
You: lol
You: well with 6145 users online according to my clock there must be a few at least
Stranger: I mean until now, haha that couldve been taken as me saying something mean lol
Stranger: Really, I only have 6138
Stranger: lol
You: 6106 now
Stranger: brb
You: k
Stranger: I'm back
Stranger: But now I'm leaving
You: k
Stranger: facebook me
Stranger: 
Stranger: byee
You: bye
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


Aww yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: haha reading over it I just realised when I said the officials weren't elected, she (or he-troll) must have thought I was talking about the royals, who are completely powerless anyway :/.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hurr
Stranger: asl
You: hurr?
Stranger: ???
You: derp
Stranger: where r u from
You: herp derp
Stranger: **** u
You: durr
You: hurr durr
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


I think I'm using a pattern...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Censoring was my own)


----------



## Forstride (Mar 19, 2010)

Spoiler



You:  Hey
Stranger: hi, my name's max, how r u?
You: Good
You: ...And horny
Stranger: r u male?
You: ...And male
Your conversational partner has disconnected.





Spoiler



Stranger:  Hogwarts, Hogwarts, hoggy warty Hogwarts, teach us something please
Whether we be old and bald or young with scabby knees
Our heads could do with filling with some interesting stuff
For now they’re bare and full of air, dead flies and bits of fluff
So teach us things worth knowing, bring back what we’ve forgot
Just do your best, we’ll do the rest, and learn until our brains all rot!
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Lacius (Mar 19, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: Hello.
Stranger: Hola
Stranger: do you like dogs
You: They're okay.
You: I'm more of a cat person.
Stranger: fuck your asshole
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 19, 2010)

Lacius said:
			
		

> -chat snip-








  All that over favoring cats over dogs (I do too, but still)...

I have another one:



Spoiler



Stranger:  webcam?
You: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
You have disconnected.



More:



Spoiler



Stranger:  hi
You: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
Stranger: naww fuck brooklyn
You: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
Stranger: ahh
Your conversational partner has disconnected.



Best one, but it's kind of vulgar:



Spoiler



You:  BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
You: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
You: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
You: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
You: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
You: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
Stranger: rage against the machine?
You: No...
Stranger: lol
You: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
Stranger: nfl?
You: *facepalm*
Stranger: NFL?
You: It's a meme
Stranger: sounds good to me
Stranger: and you?
You: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
Stranger: YEAHHHHHHHHHHH
You: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
Stranger: let´s kill them all
You: ...
You: That's just sick
Stranger: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
Stranger: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
Stranger: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
Stranger: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
Stranger: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
Stranger: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
You: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
You: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
You: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
You: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
Stranger: AMERICANS SUCKS DICKS HARD!
Stranger: AMERICANS SUCKS DICKS HARD!
Stranger: AMERICANS SUCKS DICKS HARD!
Stranger: AMERICANS SUCKS DICKS HARD!
Stranger: AMERICANS SUCKS DICKS HARD!
You: C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You have disconnected.



Lol:



Spoiler



Stranger:  hi
You: BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
Stranger: win a date with me?
You: Only if you have BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## ZeroPF (Mar 19, 2010)

This man has obviously not played Mass Effect 2

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: can you do me a favor? I’m on this really cool website fuzzy kittens.com. It’s a great site with games, music videos and prizes. I'm trying to invite people to the site so I can become a special status member. You reach special status once you get 20 people and it unlocks more content. I’m so close I only need 2 more... can you sign up? I'll send you an invitation email, it takes 30 seconds and it's free. You can even put fake personal info if you want. Just give me your email and I’ll send the invite right away. Thank you!
Stranger: please help
You: Can it wait for a bit? I'm in the middle of some calibrations.
Stranger: sure
Stranger: I appreciate it
Stranger: calibrating what?
You have disconnected.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 19, 2010)

lawl, omg these are too funny!


edit:

BROOKLYN RAGE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

They see me trollin'...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> You: hi
> Stranger: hi
> You: Sup?
> ...


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 19, 2010)

i remember my friend did this.

Stranger: hi
Stranger: asl
You: 20,F, China
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

and he did this for a few times, everytime he mentioned china... Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Law (Mar 19, 2010)

You: hey
Stranger: we meet again, batman.
You: Captain America
You: how are you today?
Stranger: Oh, you know. The usual..
You: Seen Spiderman recently? Haven't heard from him in a while and wondered if he might want to go out partying sometime
Stranger: Yeah, he was last hunting down the green goblin. Heard from Wonder Woman?
You: Last I heard she had an STD
Stranger: ouch 
Stranger: :/ must be from the Joker
You: Probably
Stranger: what about Super Man? D:
You: Didn't he get Kryptonite poisoning the other month?
Stranger: I think so. I think I might have heard that from Robin.
You: oh
You: I'm sorry to have to say this but
You: Robin died in a motorcycle accident last week
Stranger: .... NOOOOO! poor robin D:
Stranger: was it your reckless driving, Batman? D:
You: He tried to cut me off
Stranger: tsk tsk. was he driving under the influence again?
You: as usual
You: he sure did hit the bottle pretty hard during those last few weeks
Stranger: that's too bad, really. :/
You: such a waste of young life
Stranger: he was such a good young lad.
You: Anyway I need to go deal with the Riddler, he says that if I can't solve his puzzle him and the Scarecrow are going to kill an orphanage full of children
Stranger: Oh dear. I have to go save Hawkgirl from that window she flew into.
You: She still doing that?
Stranger: So until next time, Batman. Farewell.
Stranger: oh yes, indeed. 
You: Goodbye for now, old friend.
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 19, 2010)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL:



Spoiler



You:  HEy
You: M or F
Stranger: f or m
You: Lol
Stranger: f
You: M
You: 17/PA
Stranger: age
Stranger: im14
Stranger: name
You: Pedobear
You: I like stalking little kids
You: You really shouldn't go out past 9, or I'll get you
You: Well, I gotta go find some more helpless victims
You have disconnected.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 2, 2010)

Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Official messages from Omegle will not be sent with the label 'Stranger:'. Strangers claiming to represent Omegle are lying.
You: I thought I heard his voice over here...
You: Are you here?
Stranger: WHAT?
You: You are here!
You: Oh, I've missed you so much.
Stranger: missed you too
You: I couldn't live another day without you.
You: I had to come back.
Stranger: neither could I
You: I know you told me to stay away, but you can't fight the dark one alone.
You: I came back to assist you!
Stranger: oh you're so brave
You: We can fight side by side.
Stranger: I love you :$
You: The power of love will keep us safe, it's the one thing that can defeat him.
You: I love you to!
Stranger: okay,now talk seriously
Stranger: I dont know you
You: Seriously?
Stranger: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: you know who am I?
You: What can be more serious than pronouncing my love for you!
You: I'm hurt.
You: Please don't play games like this.
You: It wears heavily on my heart.
Stranger: tell me plz
You: Of course I know you!
Stranger: dont make difficult the situation anymore
You: You're my one true love!
Stranger: awww :$
You: You're the Prince of this kingdom!
You: Everyone in the town knew you.
You: Until... HE came along.
You: But that's in the past now. We must defeat him!
Stranger: hahahhaha
Stranger: you're insane dude
Stranger: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: Why are you laughing, love?
You: Please don't say those things.
You: You can't possibly delay this any longer
You: We must go slay him at once!
You: The spell ends at sundown, he's vulnerable until then.
Stranger: okay,you have absolutely right
You: If we slay him now, we can bring back the village.
You: It will be as if nothing ever happened!
You: Oh no...
Stranger: what?what happened my love?
Stranger: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: I???????.???????.?????????.????????? ???????I??? ???????f???????e?????e???l? ?????s??o?m??????e??????t???????h????i????????n????g???????.????????
Stranger: what?
You: O???????????H?????? ????????G?????????O?????????????D????????????!???????
Stranger: omg, are you ok?
You: H????????????E???????????'??????????S?????????????? ??????????G?????????????O??????T?????????????? ??????M?????????E???????????????!????????????????? ??????????G??????????E?????????????T????? ????????????O???????????????U?????T?????????? ???????????O??????????F?????????? ????????????H???????????E??????????????????R???????E????!???????????????
Stranger: never i cant just leve you!
You: T???????o?????? ??????????i???????????????n???????????v???????o????????k????????e????????????? ???????????t???????????h??????????????e???????????? ????????????????h?????????????i?????????????v?????????????e???????????????-????????????m?????????????????i??????????????n???????d?????????? ????????????r????????e????????????????p???????r????????????e??????????????s???????????????e????????????n??????????????t?????????i??????????????n??????????g??????????? ??????????????c?????????????h??????????a??????????????o????????????????s???????.?????????????
??????????I????????????n??????v???????????????o???????????????k??????????i???????????n??????????????????g?????????? ????????????t?????????????h???????e??????????? ??????f?????????????????e?????????????e???????????l????????????????i????????????n?????g??????????????? ??????????????o????????????f?????????? ??????????????c????????h??????a??????????o??????????s??????????.???????????????
???????????W???????????i?????????????????t?????????h??????????o?????????u?????????t?????????????? ?????o???????????r???????????????d???????????e????????r?????????.?????????????
?????T????????????????h?????????e??????????? ?????????N??????????????e??????????????????z??????p??????????????e???????????r?????????????d??????????????i???????a???????????????n????????? ????????????h?????????????i???????????v??????????e????????????-??????m???????????i????????????n???????????d????????? ??????????????o???????????f????? ????????????c???????????h????????a????????????o???????????????s????????????.????????????? ??????????????Z??????????a?????????????????l???????g????????????o??????????.???????????
?????????H???????????e??????? ?????????w?????????????h????????????o??????????????? ??????????????W???????????a???????????????i???????????t??????????s?????????????? ??????????????B?????????e?????????????????h???????????i???????????????n???????????????d????????????? ????????????????T??????????h???????????????e?????????????????? ?????????????W????????a????????l????????l??????.??????????????
??????Z?????A????????????L?????????????G???????????O??????????????!?????????????????
?????????????T???????h?????e???????????? ?????????e?????????????n????????????????t?????????????i????????????r???????e????????????????? ?????????????r???????????o??????????????o????????????m?????????????? ?????????????i??????????????s???????????? ??????????f???????i??????????????l?????????????l??????????e??????????d?????????????? ????????????w???????????i????????????????t??????????h??????? ??????????Z?????????????a???????l??????????g???????????????o??????????.????????????????????
Your conversational partner has disconnected.



Just thought that I'd troll this topic back up.
I posted several more on another site... I should really post them here as well.


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Sep 3, 2010)

Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Official messages from Omegle will not be sent with the label 'Stranger:'. Strangers claiming to represent Omegle are lying.
Stranger: hi
You: hi
Stranger: what's up?
You: me
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Stranger: hahahaa
Stranger: age?
You: 25
Stranger: m or f?
You: both
You: )
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your conversational partner has disconnected.




edit: hmm i didnt see that this thread is kinda old


----------



## Dter ic (Sep 3, 2010)

Stranger: heyyy
You: heyyyv
Stranger: wats ur name?
You: person
Stranger: haha
Stranger: girl????
You: you wish
You: M
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 3, 2010)

guddamnnecrobump, _Chaz_.
And yet again I see one of my annoying posts.
I might as well post a conversation.

Stranger: hi
You: Why did you leave me
You: Why?! WHY!

Stranger: no reason
You: I don't understand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: I saw you under there.
Stranger: because i like beautiful girl
You: you no get beautiful girl
You: you get pr0n on internet
Stranger: you are funny 
Stranger: what 's matter with you
You: you left me. now I'm angry.
Stranger: you can tell him you love
You: chicken noodle soup
You: kthxbai


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 3, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Official messages from Omegle will not be sent with the label 'Stranger:'. Strangers claiming to represent Omegle are lying.
You: hi
Stranger: m
You: wut?
Stranger: nothings
You: moderator?
Stranger: dont undwratander
You: i tryed to google "undwratander" but i got no idea what it means, please fill me in
Stranger: sr rhat is understand,type wrong
You: ok. so were are you from? not verry familiar with english?
Stranger: Chinese shenzhen city
Stranger: you type very fastly
You: well thank you
You: I'm from Sweden myself but i use english more then swedish
Stranger: where u come from?
Stranger: oh,why?
You: well
You: I use internet alot and the most used language on the net is english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: oh i see
Stranger: are you a student?
You: was also stuck in World of Warcraft for 3 and a half year.
You: yea im a student, high school infact
Stranger: have you been chinese ever?
You: If i have been in china? No i have never been there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: haha china is a beautiful country
You: hehe i know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: have very very old histroy
You: I'm a manga/anime Nerd, altrought most anime and manga is from japan
Stranger: hehe
Stranger: oh Japan is nearby chinese
You: yea
You: If i ever get enogh money i'm gona visit both China and Japan.
Stranger: manga?
You: hm?
Stranger: great idea
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: How about you? hobby? are you a student?
Stranger: how to get enoght money?
Stranger: not I manage an tea shop
Stranger: sale Chineae tea and tea-pot
You: okey
You: Got any hobbies?
You: I myself like to play games on my Nintendo DS and Gamecube, also some pc games. Kinda active on the forum GBATemp.net
Stranger: chimese tea have been Sweden bofore
You: you have been in sweden befor?
You: Long ago?
Stranger: never
Stranger: i like movie,karaoke,pc game
You: Ok, what kind of games you play? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: nfs
Stranger: and some sport hames
You: Promise me you never start playing World of Warcraft
Stranger: haha i promise you,never
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: Btw how old are you? I'm 19 myself
Stranger: 29
Stranger: very old
You: nah 29 it not old, but i think i understand how you may feel, you are not far from turning 30. I'm not far from turning 20 and i feel like the time is going way to fast now times
Stranger: yeah you are right
Stranger: times goby like a bird
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: Well it's have been verry nice to talk to you, i really enjoyed our conversation but i have to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: and it never turn around
Stranger: ok
Stranger: see u
Stranger: good night
You: See you, maybe we end up talking again sometime, and good night. (here in sweden the clock is only 15:57)
You: /wave
Stranger: haha I hope
Stranger: here is 21:59pm
You: ok
You: Darn i'm bad at saying good bye, well one last good bye: Good Bye nice to have talked with you /wave


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 3, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> guddamnnecrobump, _Chaz_.
> And yet again I see one of my annoying posts.
> I might as well post a conversation.
> 
> ...


That's funny!

I'm gonna try this!


----------



## naglaro00 (Sep 3, 2010)

You: Hi
Stranger: Hii.
You: Hi.
Stranger: Hii.
You: Hi.
You: Guten Abend,
You: Auf wiedersehen!
Stranger: German.
You have disconnected.

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Official messages from Omegle will not be sent with the label 'Stranger:'. Strangers claiming to represent Omegle are lying.
You: Hallo
Stranger: Hey
Stranger: M
Stranger: I
Stranger: U?
You: A
You: B
You: C?
You: E
You: F
You: G?
You: H
You: I
You: J
You: K
You: L
You: M
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Issac (Sep 3, 2010)

Spoiler



You: i'm male.....
You: sooo...
Stranger: gand mara
You: if you're looking for girls... don't bother with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: fuck off
You: likewise
Stranger: r u intrested
You: in what?
Stranger: in fuck
You: haha yeaaa... sure who aren't
You: are you?
Stranger: ya
You: well, that's one thing I guess we have in common
Your conversational partner has disconnected.



Haha, some are so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: it's edited... now it's finished


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 3, 2010)

the one i talked to was kinda bad at english


----------



## Issac (Sep 3, 2010)

I started talking to a swedish guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha, it was kind of awkward...


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 3, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> I started talking to a swedish guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was talking to a 20 year old swedish girl for about 3 hours without knowing she was from sweden XD


----------



## Issac (Sep 3, 2010)

Haha, that's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've talked right now with a someone who I don't know if it was a girl or a boy... I have his/her name and email address (he or her liked talking to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and that person knew that I was a dude at least...
Anyone here good with korean names? I tried googling but i didn't get any wiser


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2010)

Stranger: hi
Stranger: asi?
You: heyyyy
You: asl
You: heeyyyyyy sexyyyy xxxxx
Stranger: im 10 male australia
Stranger: now you
You: im 98 female italian looking for hot love
Stranger: ill give it to you babe
Stranger: you have MSN?
You: yes i do
Stranger: add me?
Stranger: [email protected]


----------



## OSW (Sep 5, 2010)

LMAO!

well, I tried guys, altho cbf doing long troll convos tho.. too hard on my guts lol.

Stranger: Befor u ask i must say...i am m/24
You: f/32
Stranger: hii
You: but i like em young
Stranger: hmmm
Stranger: no issue
Stranger: we can talk
You: wanna cyber
Stranger: whats what?
Stranger: ?
You: cyber your face
Stranger: how?
You: think about it
You have disconnected.

You: hi
Stranger: hi
Stranger: asl?
You: f/13 you?
Stranger: m 17
You: is that legal
Stranger: legal for what?
You: wanna cyber?
Stranger: ok
You: cyber your face!!!!
You have disconnected.

You: heya
You: asl?
Stranger: hi
Stranger: f
Stranger: turkey
Stranger: 15
You: m/49 china
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

DISCRIMINATION!


----------



## monkat (Sep 5, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> Haha, that's great
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a guy. There are very few people who actually use omegle for what it is meant for, and even fewer are women.

Iirc, korean names aren't as male-female as western names.


----------



## Demonbart (Sep 5, 2010)

Stranger: hi i'm looking for a girl into fetish
You: that's me
Stranger: your asl?
You: 19/f/sweden
Stranger: im 22 m holland
Stranger: and i have a foot fetish
Stranger: i love female feet
You: lol
Stranger: which shoe size do u wear?
You: 46
Stranger: nice
You: EU size
Stranger: i could be your doormat and footstool if you want
You: FREAK
You have disconnected.

Yes I actually went so far as to say I'm from Sweden. And the guy seemed honest XD


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 5, 2010)

You: Hola.
Stranger: i am a male 21 searching for girl
You: Goddamit.

As you can see, i have a hard time with Omegle.


----------



## Gullwing (Sep 5, 2010)

You: hi
Stranger: he
Stranger: j
You: I said hi
You: Helllooo???
You: Can you hear me?
Stranger: no
Stranger: not reeally
You: Hello?
Stranger: yes
Stranger: yes yes
You: Why aren't u typing?
Stranger: i dont know
You: Hello?
Stranger: maybe because im blind
You: Anyone there?
Stranger: it just makes no sence
Stranger: im def and blind
You: Learn how to type english retard!

another one:
You: hi
Stranger: hey
You: how old are you?
Stranger: f or m
Stranger: 18
Stranger: you?
You: Yeah sure and I'm 87 and I'm Pamela Anderson


----------



## Issac (Sep 5, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, after a few long emails I've found out that it is a She... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just to let you know


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 9, 2010)

*You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Official messages from Omegle will not be sent with the label 'Stranger:'. Strangers claiming to represent Omegle are lying.*

*Stranger:* hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
*Stranger:* asl???///
*You:* Hi.
*You:* If I say my asl, will you leave?
*Stranger:* no
*You:* 18/m/USA
*Stranger:* 20/m india
*You:* Too bad I'm a hypocrite.
*Stranger:* what?

*You have disconnected.*


----------



## Paarish (Oct 10, 2010)

Contains swear words


Spoiler



You: XD
You: I just farted...
Stranger: do u know who r madharchod....... its u
You: I'm sorry! I no speak de english
Stranger: asl and location
You: whatever you want
Stranger: male or female
You: anything you want
You: male, female, asexual
You: what have you
Stranger: re madharchod
You: its not nice to cal people a motherfucker
Stranger: re beeti chod
You: or daughter fucker
Stranger: so what should we call them
You: pixies!
Stranger: fuck and go to hell



Another:



Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Official messages from Omegle will not be sent with the label 'Stranger:'. Strangers claiming to represent Omegle are lying.
Stranger: hey, i`m superwoman
You: hey im superman
Stranger: nice
You: i cant seem to find captain america
You: or spiderman
You: we were gonna have a sexy party
Stranger: nice
You: with strip poker
Stranger: ooh i want to go to
You: too bad
You: no ladies
You: only men
You: big strong men
Stranger: ooh damn !
You: no penis no access
You have disconnected.



My sister's attempt:



Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Official messages from Omegle will not be sent with the label 'Stranger:'. Strangers claiming to represent Omegle are lying.
Stranger: hi
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hello
Stranger: whats up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: url?
You: the sky
Stranger: asl?
You: definately not GOD
You: 25 female
Stranger: 26 male
You: urmm
You: yeahh
You: you sure
You: where you from
Stranger: toronto
Stranger: hbu?
You: OMG
You: i'm from there 2
Stranger: really what part?
You: where abouts
You: you first
Stranger: roncesvalles
You: fuck off
You: i'm from there 2
Stranger: no way
You: where abouts
You:


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 13, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Official messages from Omegle will not be sent with the label 'Stranger:'. Strangers claiming to represent Omegle are lying.

You: I am 12 and what is this?
Stranger: hey
You: Hey?
Stranger: this is omegle and you talk to random strangers and im 14 and a gurl and who are you??
You: I am lost and scared.
Stranger: wow
You: 5 people asked me about my... down place.
Stranger: what??
You: I'm scared and I want my mommy.
You: I have abandonment issues.
Stranger: ok go get her
You: Please don't leave me here alone.
Stranger: ok?
You: (this is the part where you leave and I post this on a forum to be funny)
Stranger: haha ok

Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## mameks (Nov 13, 2010)

Damn...I put some in the shoutbox...but I can't be arsed to find them v_v


----------



## Midna (Nov 13, 2010)

Stranger: helllllllo (;
You: Hello mate. Do you want to join the Church of Scientology?
Stranger: DISCONNECTING!!!!!!!!

You: What is love?
Stranger: baby don't hurt me?
You: Don't hurt me
Stranger: no more?
You: *Nods approvingly*


----------



## pokeboy100 (Nov 14, 2010)

Stranger: hi
You: Oh shit! It's a lion!
Your conversational partner has disconnected.
they did a good job at running to the car.


----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 14, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> You: What is love?
> Stranger: baby don't hurt me?
> You: Don't hurt me
> Stranger: no more?
> You: *Nods approvingly*



LMAO!!!
Best stranger ever.


----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 15, 2010)

You: what is air?
Stranger: türk ar?yorum
You: turk some chick
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

*So.. I encountered the same person twice..*

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Official messages from Omegle will not be sent with the label 'Stranger:'. Strangers claiming to represent Omegle are lying.
You: honey nut cheerios
Stranger: türk ar?yorum
You: turk some chick
Stranger is typing...


----------



## Zarkz (Nov 15, 2010)

I was kinda offensive in mine, but I didn't actually mean anything I said.


Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Official messages from Omegle will not be sent with the label 'Stranger:'. Strangers claiming to represent Omegle are lying.
Stranger: hi
You: Heyyyy there
Stranger: u m or f??
You: f
Stranger: me m
You: ummmm thats the girl one, right? im not very good with words
You: f means girl
You: i think
Stranger: nah me a male........
Stranger: u from where??
You: america
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You: you?
Stranger: me india
Stranger: ur age??
You: 18
You: just turned18 last week
Stranger: oh....
You: had some fun
Stranger: Belated happy birthday.......
Stranger: and congrats for becoming adult.........
You: i had a partyyyyyy
Stranger: a birthday bash
You: slumber party,al girls
Stranger: ok......
Stranger: no boys??
You: well
You: we had one guy there
You: we paid him
Stranger: who was this lucky one??
Stranger: paid for what??
Stranger: what is a slumber party??
You: wouldnt you like to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: i would like to know surely.......
Stranger: so tell me......
You: i dont no if i shuld talk to a stranger about the dets
Stranger: well it's ur wish.......
You: it was kinda personal
Stranger: i have told u my true identity
You: no u havent\
You: u said u wer indian
Stranger: ya i am and i am proud of it......
You: but u didnt tell me age
Stranger: i am from ludhiana a city in punjab, india
Stranger: i am 20 years old
Stranger: doing engineering in it
You: waitr
Stranger: information technology
You: india?
Stranger: yes
Stranger: what's ur name??
Stranger: myself Nitish Sharma....
You: ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww gross! i thought you meant those ppl who used to live in america when you said indian
Stranger: nah not those......
Stranger: u thought red indians.....
You: get away from me you sick pervert! how could you lie to me like that!
Stranger: i didn't lie u pervert.......
Stranger: i said i was an indian and that means i am from india
You: how dare you take advantage of a lady like that
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: I trusted you
Stranger: well i didn't do anything wrong lady
Stranger: i am from india so i am an indian
Stranger: just like u are an american
You: no, indians are the ppl who used to live in america
You: silly foreigner
Stranger: u are tottlay wrong........
You: even im not that dum
Stranger: They must be called indians but now we are called indians
You: go and eat ur curry u jerk!
Stranger: People from india are called indians
Stranger: u can search it on the internet.......
Stranger: then u will find the truth
You: but i only know facebook myspcae and omegle
Stranger: or u can ask other peoples
You: i dont know how to work anything else
Stranger: i am there on facebook
You: this laptop is in my kitchen
Stranger: u can check me out there
You: im not adding a sick lying pervert like you
Stranger: then u will find that i am an indian
Stranger: then don't add.....
Stranger: it's ur wish pervert......
Stranger: i told u my true identity
Stranger: and u think that i lied
Stranger: u are such a loser.......
You: i bet u stupid foreigners dont even know what pervert neabs
You: means*
Stranger: u have no sense.......
Stranger: i know it exactly......
You: ....
You: ....
You: i can use these dots too
Stranger: then use it............
Stranger: i am not stoping uu......
Stranger: what i know is that u are wrong and i am right.........
Stranger: and the right one always wins.......
You: i am rite
You: and i want lying
Stranger: it's right not rite......
Stranger: ok..... whatever.....
Stranger: but u were wrong......
Stranger: u considered a true boy to be wrong........
Stranger: it's ur lone wish........
You: now ur sexist?
Stranger: what's dat??
Stranger: if it is realted to sex then u are wrong.
Stranger: i am here for friends and not sex
You: how dare you accuse me of not being a woman
You: and how dare you say men are better
Stranger: i didn't say that
Stranger: why are u making things urself??
You: Stranger: u considered a true boy to be wrong........
Stranger: i didn't say men are better...
You: ^
Stranger: what's the use of this conversation if we are to fight like this??
Stranger: I DID NOT LIE
You: u started it by lying
You: that wasnt nice
Stranger: No i did not lie
You: i was crying while typing for 5 mins
Stranger: i am from india........
Stranger: U were crying??
You: yea
Stranger: then sorry......
You: i hate liars sooooooo much
Stranger: i can't make a lady cry......
You: yea u can, u just did
Stranger: but i say it again i did not lie
You: u said u were indian
Stranger: well then sorry if i hurt u.....
You: not that u wer from india
Stranger: in our country india people are called indians.......
You: in our country, indians are the ppl whos land we took
You: and that have funy names
Stranger: u can ask it from anyone....
You: like squatting bear
Stranger: i didn't mean to hurt u........
Stranger: i have heard about them but they are the red indians not just indians
Stranger: i was not wrong......
You: they are indians
Stranger: i did not lie.....
Stranger: Please
You: that us histroy book i read always said "indians"
You: not "red indians:
You: books dont lie
Stranger: ok then i must be wrong but india's people are called indians
Stranger: i am from india
Stranger: a country in asia
Stranger: that is hosting cwg games
Stranger: that has 28 states
Stranger: it is a democracy
You: and ur also a liar
Stranger: it prime minister is manmohan singh
Stranger: how should i know so much about india
Stranger: i am an Indian from india
Stranger: just visit my id on facebook
Stranger: u will find the truth there
You: facebook lies
You: stoopid
Stranger: my homeland is ludhaiana punjab india
Stranger: well but my friends won't......
Stranger: then u can see the truth.......
You: punjab? that looks like punch jab
You: so u made it up
Stranger: well a person who talks ill of someone is ill too
You: ludhaiana sounds an awful lot like lousiana
Stranger: u don't know punjab
You: so i know ur lying
Stranger: many punjabis live in canada and usa
Stranger: just search for ludhiana and punjab on the net
You: dont know what usa is, i live in america
Stranger: u will find it there
Stranger: UNITED STATES OF AMERICA..... iknow it.........
You: thats somewhere else
You: i live in america
You: and unlike you liars, i believe there is one god
Stranger: u have states like chicago, new york.....
You: go pray to ur elephant
Stranger: i believ in one god too called "GOD".......
You: while eating curry
Stranger: i will pray to him for sure.......
Stranger: u bitch..... can't talk abput gods like that
You: i talked to a friend, and he said those fucked up indians beleive in a buncha gods
You: and we killed the good kind of indians
Stranger: Just like u believe in getting fucked from buncha men......
Stranger: u whore
Stranger: just get lost
You: fine
You: liar
Stranger: get fucked in ur pussy
You: i am
You: right now
You: while typing
Stranger: get fucked in ass
You: duh
Stranger: u are a joke
You: two guys are behind me
Stranger: u consider every one wrong
Stranger: those two guys will give u a good fuck
You: they wanted to rly bad, but i said i coulnt leev u , so they fuck me while i type
Stranger: wow u deserve it u whore
Stranger: and i think u are a fake
You: u wish u could get in on this
Stranger: u are not 18 neither from america
Stranger: because dumb ass
You: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=182...&ref=search
Stranger: america is a part of usa
You: thats me
You: not lying
Stranger: america and alska both form usa
You: stoopid idiot
Stranger: what's ur name??
You: kelly doobs
Stranger: u lied the link is broken
You: no its not
You: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=182...&ref=search
You: u just cant clikc right
Stranger: what ur id??
You: facebook doesnt have ids stoopid
Stranger: nah ur email id stupid.......
You: i cant talk to a curry eating bastard like u anymore
Stranger: i can find u easily then
You have disconnected.


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 15, 2010)

Step One: www.Omegle.com

Step two: 



Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Official messages from Omegle will not be sent with the label 'Stranger:'. Strangers claiming to represent Omegle are lying.
You: Hi
Stranger: Wild abra appeared!!
You: HOLY CRAP1
You: GO MAGIKARP!
Stranger: wild abra uses carp derp
You: USE SPLASH MAGIKARP!
Stranger: wild abra uses charm
You: MAGIKARP OVERCOME YOUR ENEMIES WITH YOUR SPLASH ATTACK!
Stranger: the foes magicarp was charmeds
You: QUICK MAGIKARP REMOVE THE CHARM!
Stranger: wild abra used hypnosis
You: USE SPLASH QUICKLY MAGIKARP!
Stranger: the foes magicarp fell asleep
Stranger: wild abra used pound
You: WAKE UP MAGIKARP WITH SPLASH!
Stranger: wild abra used pound
You: USE SPLASH MAGIKARP!
Stranger: wild abra used pound
Stranger: wild abra used hydro pump
You: USE HYPER BEAM MAGIKARP!
Stranger: wild abra used splash
Stranger: wild abra uses cig lite
You: You did well Magikarp, GO DITTO!
Stranger: its super effective
You: DITTO TRANSFORM INTO A NUKE!
Stranger: wild abra uses GTFO
Your conversational partner has disconnected.





Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Official messages from Omegle will not be sent with the label 'Stranger:'. Strangers claiming to represent Omegle are lying.
You: Hi
Stranger: 269
Stranger: +1
You: WILD MAGIKARP APPEARED!
Stranger: GO DITTO!
Stranger: DITTO TRANSFORMED INTO MAGIKARP
You: USE YOUR SPLASH ATTACK MAGIKARP!
Stranger: DITTO, USE SPLASH!
Stranger: .. nothing happened
You: MAGIKARP YOUR SPLASH IS BETTER, USE SPLASH!
Stranger: COME ON, DITTO, THE FOE'S WEAK! USE SPLASH
You: COME OUT MAGIKARP
You: GO SONIC!
You: USE YOUR SPIN ATTACK!
Stranger: DITTO, TRANFORM INTO A ROCK
You: SONIC THROW THE CHAOS EMERALDS AT THE ROCK!
Stranger: DITTO, TRANSFORM INTI HEDGEHOG FOOD
You: Nom nom nom
Stranger: NOW TRANSFORM BACK TO A ROCK
Stranger: it was uper effective
You: *chokes*
You: GO OUT MAGIKARP
You: USE HYPERBEAM!!!!one111111111111eleven11111111111111111
Stranger: DITTO IS IN SONIC, SONIC AND DIITTO WERE HIT
Stranger: IT WAS SUPER EFFECTIVE
Stranger: DITTO FAINTED
Stranger: oh noes!
You: COME OUT DITTO!
Stranger: GO MAGIKARP
You: DITTO TRANSFORM INTO A NUKE!
Stranger: Magikarp, USE SPLASH
You: THE NUKE splashed
You: GO BACK IN NUKE!
You: GO mudkipz!
Stranger: NOW, USE DOUBLE SPLASH
You: USE I LIEK!
You: I herd u liek mudkipz
Stranger: MAGIKARP WENT DERP DERP DERP
You: IT WAS SUPER EFFECTIVE!
Stranger: MAGIKARP, NOOOOOOOO!
Stranger: TRAINER IS OUT OF USABLE POKEMON
You: GO Gary-Dose!!!
You: GO TRAINER!
Stranger: DON'T EAT ME!
You: *troll face* EAT HIM!
Stranger: EAT THE MAGIKAAAAAARP
You: asl?
Stranger: OR A ROCK
Stranger: really? :|
You: Well im in saffron city
You: you?
Stranger: 10 f Rage of Lake
You: I wonder why its called Rage of Lake
You: FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
Stranger: This guy's telling me to swim out and - FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU
Stranger: Also, a bunch of old hikers have been asking to get my number
You: Im going to Professor Oak
Stranger: and I gave it to them
You: he told me to catch em all
Stranger: YOU DO THAT!
You: Okay
You: So yeah I had a battle
You: and I took his money after
You: my magikarp owned him!
Stranger: Magikarp's awesome!
You: I know right
Stranger: MAGIKARP SHALL RULE THE WORLD
You: AND MUDKIPZ!
Stranger: I've heard a rumer that it learns tackle after lvl 50 :|
Stranger: isn
Stranger: t that awesome
You: Yeah I know
You: I heard it has splash
Stranger: Magikarp and unown - my fav
Stranger: s
You: I have a mudkip steam group
You: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/MudkipPeople
You: MUDKIPZ!
Stranger: The combination of hidden power and splash
You: So yeah im going to hearthome city soon
You: u?
Stranger: Ya, I wanna enter some competitions
Stranger: i'll make my Magikarp soooooo pwetty
You: Mine will pwn you!
Stranger: Mine has splash!
You: I have HM splash
Stranger: OMFM!
You: I know right
You: I might go Black city after
You: cross continents
Stranger: woah, that's cool!
You: well another professor asked me to catch em all
Stranger: I don't like them professors :| they keep bugging me
You: yeah
You: I caught em all
You: but then they just gave me a ticket
Stranger: Like, the other day I called Professor Oak just to let him know that I haven't slept for days, that I'm 10 years old and that this is sick - he told me how many pokemon I've seen.. Like i care
Stranger: lame!
You: me to
You: Then
You: I heard they were talking about this thing called Digimon
You: And some ball thing
You: and some cards!
Stranger: Yeah, they sound kinda cool, but there's no way people would replace pokemon for them, right?
You: My friend did
You: his got cards!
You: WTF??!
Stranger: (thought I heard digimon can actually speak)
You: WHOA CRAP!
Stranger: WTF? CARDS? .. well cards are awesome..
You: Yeah.....
You: And balls
You: I like balls
Stranger: I could try, you know.. just to check it out
Stranger: balls are cool..
You: Something they called Bakugan
Stranger: THAT SOUNDS SO BADASS!
You: I no rite?
Stranger: What about that Beyblade thing, then? Wasthat just flinch?
You: Well
You: I dunno
Stranger: flinggg
You: they use a line
Stranger: aah, I've heard of that, I think
You: I remember this other thing thats like a mini car
Stranger: Whatabout those Yugi-something cards?
You: Whoa crap!
Stranger: they seemed cool..
You: they got these things called
You: God cards
You: I think
Stranger: A lot cooler than "legendary"..
You: Yeah I know
Stranger: And I've got like 20 "legendaries", and I'm 10
You: Wow they have a really cool card
You: that has 2 arms 2 hands body and a head
Stranger: AWESOME!
You: I heard you can activate trap cards
Stranger: trap cards? I WANT THAT1
You: I know
You: screw this catch em all
You: gonna play some Yu-Gi-Oh and Bakugan
Stranger: Yeah, I hear you!
Stranger: I'll join in
You: Yeah okay
You: See ya
You have disconnected.



Step three: ???

Step Four: PROFIT!


----------



## The Ey Man (Nov 15, 2010)

I just clicked the link, chatted and got this. Hope its good enough though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [To increase interest, it's about aliens and dinosaurs.]



Spoiler



You: Hi there random.
Stranger: hey
Stranger: asl
You: Whatever you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: good i want alien
You: Age : 10000
Sex : unknown
Location : Mars
You: Meep Meep.
Stranger: yea a like that
Stranger: but age is to low
Stranger: more
You: Yeah... I lied about my age... It's actually 50'000'000
Stranger: thats more like it
You: I'm glad I fit to your likings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: yes it does
Stranger: so what asl u want
You: I want... Dinosaur
You: a T-rex
Stranger: hahahah
Stranger: thats just what i am
You: No way!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: yea
Stranger: i died and we got cable in underworld
You: Makes a lot of sense actually...
You: Well whats your ASL?
Stranger: t-rex grave 50kkkkkkk
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wow. What gender then?
Stranger: whell tell me witch one u want
You: Well... since i'm unknown, i'm not sure actually...
Stranger: ok il pick male
Stranger: u ?
You: I'm unknown, remember? I have no gender...
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: well find one
You: Okay let me run off quickly to my lab and create a gender fast.
You: *runs off to lab*
You: *BEEP BEEP BEEP*
You: O SNAP I dropped an important chemical!!!
You: THE LAB IS GONNA BLOOOOW!!!
You: *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*
You: ...
You: ...
You: ...
You: ...I made it...
You: But my body...
You: it's a mixture of all genders!!! NOOOOOOOO!
You: T_T
Stranger: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: so a mutant alien
You: ... I guess you could call me that... :S
Stranger: nice then
Stranger: so u create ur own baby's or ?
You: I-I'm not sure right now actually ...
Stranger: what of your other friends mutants
You: Well they didn't get trapped in the lab... only I did...
You: They're all laughing at me right now...
You: I don't even want to look at myself!!
You: AHH I want to die so much now!!! T:T
Stranger: a dont have that problem
Stranger: im already dead
You: Oh right! Well, If I die, I can join you underground! I can simply fly off to earth so fast i get stuck underground!
You: With my rock-piercing rocket!
Stranger: then die fast
Stranger: cuz im bored
Stranger: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: Alright i'm preparing the ship
You: ...
Stranger: no
You: Ok done! I'm off now! Wait for me underground!!
Stranger: yes
Stranger: im waiting at spaceport
You: Alright I'll arrive there as fast as possible, meaning 20 seconds!
You: CYA! *ZOOM*
Stranger: I SEE YOU
You: YAY I ARRIVED!
You: ... But im all bony!!
You: But I don't care! better than that mutant body of mine!
Stranger: so in real life u m or f ?
You: Male.
Stranger: hahahahahha
Stranger: charcapter never reveals hes indentety mutant -.-
You: =/
Stranger: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: ok then
Stranger: cya i have to go
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 17, 2010)

I can't post, only describe.

Whenever I go on there, I pretend I'm an 11 year old girl named jessica. But most of the time the guy doesn't ask what my age is. And I start leading them on and stuff, and they start getting eerily turned on and saying stuff. Then out of no where, I'll say "brb, my 'rentz are comin." then they go "how old r u?" and I say 11. Then they go "DUDE WTF?! YOU SHOULDN'T BE ON THIS SITE! OMFG! IM SORRY! I DIDN'T MEAN ANY OF THAT STUFF! OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT!!! IF THERE'S ANY COPS WATCHING! I SHOULD HAVE ASKED FOR THE NAME FIRST!!!"

I calm them down then go "dude.. im a 21 year old guy. You sick creep."

Then go "oh fuck fuck fuck. fuck you man! fuck you!"

and I laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's amazing the number of people who just want some poon and won't even ask for the age of the partner.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Nov 19, 2010)

Spoiler



You: hi
Stranger: hi freind
You: ASL?
Stranger: what is up
Stranger: 22m
You: who are you
You: !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Stranger: lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: i am not ur friend
Stranger: yes you are ^^
Stranger: what is your name
You: i am no ones friend i am the batman
Stranger: lol
Stranger: i am robin
Stranger: so we are friend
You: o ur not im in robins back door
Stranger: ha





Spoiler



You: pie
Stranger: hey
Stranger: asl
You: 18 both usa
Stranger: both? whatcha mean both
Stranger: wtf! send me a picture
You have disconnected.





Spoiler



Stranger: if your over 35 can I ask a question? This isn't a joke...
You: sure
Stranger: are you male or female?
Stranger: your over that age?
You: male
You: yes
Stranger: do you think a guy your age can really be in love with a girl thats 14 or would it just be about sex?
Stranger: Like if the guy already has said he doesnt want to go all the way
You: fuck would i know im only 6
Your conversational partner has disconnected.





Spoiler



Stranger: hi
You: what
Stranger: NOTHING
Stranger: geeze.
You: FUCK YOU
You: DONT YELL AT ME
Stranger: DONT TELL ME WHAT TO DO I OWN YOU
You: HELL NO YOU DONT I OWN YOU AT GUITAR HERO
Stranger: guitar hero is for prudes
You: I OWN YOU AT HALO
Stranger: halo is also for prudes
You: I OWN YOU AT LIFE
Stranger: what the fuck
Stranger: my life is wonderful
Stranger: and totally better than yours
Stranger: so suck it
You: I OWN UR MOM
Stranger: dad?
You: YUP
Stranger: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
You: UR GROUNDED
Stranger: GET OUT OF MY LIFE YOU HOBO
You: YOU CANT TELL ME WHAT TO DO
Stranger: I FUCKING OWN YOU
Stranger: ILL DO WHAT I PLEASE
You: I FUCKING OWN THE INTERNET
Stranger: the internet is owned by ME
You: NO ME
You: WAIT ARE YOU MY CLONE
Stranger: yes.
Stranger: you are my daddy clone person
You: GET OVER HERE
Stranger: FINE
You: GIVE MAMA A BIG SMOOCH
Stranger: I HATE YOU!
Stranger: NYAHHH
You: FUCK YOU THEN
You: I OWN THE WORLD
Stranger: THE WORLD IS DEAD ANYWAYS
You: YEA UR RIGHT ABOUT THAT
Stranger: IM GONNA EAT YOUR FACE
You: IM GONNA EAT UR PIE
Stranger: OOO SEXY
You: WANNA HAVE PHONE SEX
Stranger: ID RATHER DIE THAN HAVE TO HEAR YOUR NASTY VOICE
You: ARE OU PEDOBEAR
Stranger: FUCK NO
You: THEN I MUST BE PEDO BEAR
Stranger: I LOVE YOU PEDOBEAR
You: HOW OLD ARE YOU
Stranger: 16
Stranger: =( PEDOBEAR DOESNT WANT 16 YEAR OLDS
You: BYE THEN I GOT A YOUNGER CHILD I WANT
You have disconnected.





Spoiler



Stranger: Evenin love
You: where were you hunny
You: you left without telling me
Stranger: The truth is...
Stranger: I- I killed a hooker.
You: you didnt even leave letter
You: WHAT WERE YOU DOIN WITH A HOOKER
Stranger: Killing her.
Stranger: Oh oh honey. I would never cheat on you!
Stranger: You know you're the most important one to me!
You: OH YES YOU WOULD YOU DID IT ONCE A SECOND TIME WOULD BE NOTHING
Stranger: But dear, I've never cheated on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: YOU CHEATED ON ME FOR MY SISTER
Stranger: What that was your sister! I thought that was you. You both look soo similar.
You: FUCK NO WE DONT
Stranger: Please calm down dear!
You: I HAVE A PENIS SHE HAS A PUSSY
Stranger: Oh god wut.
You: I SAID I HAVE A DICK
You: SHE HAS A PUSSY
Stranger: Well that's just down right disgusting.
Stranger: Get your dick out of here!
You: ELL NO IMMA [censored] YOU
Stranger: AHHHHH!
You: ARE YOU A LITTLE BOY
Stranger: Yes.
Stranger: Very little.
Stranger: Like pee wee herman size.
You: OH BOY MICHAEL JACKSONS HAVIN FUN TONITE
Stranger: ASDFG
You: QWERT
Stranger: ZXCVB
You: VBNM,
Stranger: [censored]s.
You: I GOT A LITTLE BOY IN MY BASE MENT TO MOLESTER
You: ILL SEE YOU LATER
Stranger: BYE!
You have disconnected.





Spoiler



You: ASL
Stranger: 17 m usa bi here
You: 19 BOTH
Stranger: huh?
You: I AM GOD I CAN BE WHATEVER I WANT
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 17, 2011)

By far my most productive Omegle experience.



Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Official messages from Omegle will not be sent with the label 'Stranger:'. Strangers claiming to represent Omegle are lying.

You: I want to be the very best.
Stranger: That no one ever was
You: To catch them is my real test.
Stranger: To train them is my cause
You: I will travel across the land.
Stranger: Searching far and wide
You: Each Pokemon to understand.
Stranger: The power thats inside
You: Pokemon!
Stranger: Gotta catch em all
You: It's you and me.
Stranger: I know its my destiny
You: Pokemon!
Stranger: Oooohhh, you're my best friend
You: In a world we must defend.
Stranger: Pokemon!
You: Gotta catch 'em all.
Stranger: Our hearts so true
You: Our courage will pull us through.
Stranger: You teach me and ill teach you
You: PO-KE-MOOON!
Stranger: Gotta catch em all
You: Gotta catch 'em all!
Stranger: Yeaaaa
You: Every challenge along the way.
Stranger: With courage I can face
You: I will battle everyday.
Stranger: To claim my rightful place
You: Come with me, the time is right.
Stranger: Theres no better team
You: Arm in arm, we'll win the fight.
Stranger: It's always been our dream
You: Pokemon!
Stranger: Gotta catch em all
You: It's you and me.
Stranger: I know its my destiny
You: Pokemon!
Stranger: Ooooh, you're my best friend
You: In a world we must defend.
Stranger: Pokemon!
You: Gotta catch 'em all.
Stranger: Our hearts so true
You: Our courage will pull us through!
Stranger: You teach me and I'll teach you
You: POKEMON!
Stranger: Gotta catch em all
You: Gotta catch 'em all!
Stranger: Gotta catch em alllllll
You: Gotta catch 'em all!
Stranger: Gotta catch em all
You: YEEEEAAAAH!
Stranger:


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 17, 2011)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Stranger: hi
> Stranger: asi?
> You: heyyyy
> You: asl
> ...


----------



## slimemachine (Feb 17, 2011)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Official messages from Omegle will not be sent with the label 'Stranger:'. Strangers claiming to represent Omegle are lying.
You: die
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 17, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> By far my most productive Omegle experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 18, 2011)

I only get pedos and assholes :


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 18, 2011)

I've had some awesome Omegle experiences, but sometimes I'd go on there to try and mess with someone and realize I had nothing planned out, so they'd say "Hi" and I'd think "Shit, I'm not sure what to say now". Everyone on Omegle is either a troll or a very horny teenager. There are no exceptions to this rule.

Once I found one of those perverts, pretended to be an 18-year-old horny girl from the same state as him, got his cell number, and used a site that sends anonymous texts (which was shut down from too many people just using it to troll, which is all it was good for) to send him all kinds of strange texts. Good times.


----------



## Langin (Feb 18, 2011)

Stranger: hi, m 19, australia
You: Hi, gay, m, Holland
You: xD


You: Hi!
Stranger: Hello
Stranger: Asl
You: Wut?
Stranger: M or f
You: M
Stranger: Age
You: 16
Stranger: Where r u from
You: US
Stranger: Oh cool
You: You?
Stranger: Same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 except a girl
You: xD
You: Cool!
Stranger: Oh ok?
Stranger: Jk
Stranger: No I'm sorry I'm lying to u hahahahahahaha
You: xD
Stranger: I'm not 16... Yet!
Stranger: And I'm from canada
You: Nah Canada is much better!
Stranger: Hahaha yes it is
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: Where in the states
You: Boston
Stranger: Oh cool
Stranger: I've never been there
You: Its great!
Stranger: That's great lol
You: So many guys who look so sexy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: But! I have to go byeeee
You: Cya!

Me-=lier!


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 25, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Stranger: avenged sevenfold?
> You: Yes.
> You: I know that group.
> Stranger: YESSSS!!!
> ...


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Feb 25, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Stranger: horny girl with webcam?
> You: |Yes.
> Stranger: how do u look like?
> You: A man.
> Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Nabaricious (May 8, 2011)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Official messages from Omegle will not be sent with the label 'Stranger:'. Strangers claiming to represent Omegle are lying.
You: hi
You: I won
You: I said hi first
Stranger: no
Stranger: i fuckin one
You: ok
You: you won
You: don't hurt me
Stranger: what did i win?
You: 8===D
Stranger: eww. 
You: and Broke Back Mountain 8==8===D
Stranger: forfiet
Stranger: I QUIT!
You: So I won
You: ?
You: I would so suck your dick.
Stranger: i have several million
Stranger: whitch one
You: You have more than one dick? o.O
Stranger: yes
You: You are weird
Stranger: they are going to seperate and take over the world one day
You: But I'll take the black and white one
You: One Dalmation Dick Please.
Stranger: i only have greenish  blue ones, sorry
You: Yeah that's gangrene
You: need to cut them off
You: or you'll die
Stranger: already on it
You: Wanna be my bf?
Stranger: no thanks, i prefer people who arnt deprate enough to date over the internet
You: then why are you here?
You: Hahaha you fucked yourself
Stranger: because im fuckin bored and its midnight
You: LOfuckingL
Stranger: lolololololololfucklolfucklol
You: Hey bro so you into gamming?
Stranger: not realy
You: Reading?
You: Bowling?
Stranger: definately not
You: Materbating?
Stranger: YES(jk)
You: You ask me something now.
Stranger: im actualy into eating puppies and raping aborted fetues
Stranger: you black nyagga?
You: no you boy
You: I'm mexican-american
Stranger: im half black half purplr
Stranger: it maks me blurple
You: is that why you started the conversation talking about swollen purple penis?
Stranger: hey
Stranger: there blue
Stranger: get it right asshole
Stranger: and im pretty sure i did that cuz im too tired to think and toobored to care
You: Do you like licking assholes?
Stranger: totaly
Stranger: i like it with my oj
Stranger: oj simpson in a sandwhitch in a porno
Stranger: obamas the chef
Stranger: jesus is the chain owner
Stranger: i am the truth
You: I would love to see a porno where Obama and Osama knife fight
You: and then the winner gets fucked by a horse
Stranger: thats my jam breh
Stranger: and then in the end it turns out the horse was a cylon
Stranger: ooh
Stranger: scary
You: haha wtf bro you are sleepy
You: dude I love you
Stranger: me too
Stranger: in the most explicetly homosexual way possible
You: rofl
Stranger: hahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahafuckhaha
You: Anything on your mind?
Stranger: yes, the fact that i feel like this conversation is directed and produced by micheal bay and some random horny asian guy
You: Wow, I have no idea who those people are.
You: What do you name your dicks?
Stranger: micheal bay is he guy who directed the bourne trillogy
You: Mine is Carl, and my left nut is Sally, Rex is the right one.
Stranger: they have numbers like the guy from slipknot, starting from zero to 178573876593755fuck36235437
You: Yeah, how come I don't believe you?
Stranger: because your a hater
Stranger: and because fuck isnt a real number
You: lol
Stranger: true story
You: Damn bro, if you lived next door I'd get you drunk
Stranger: bro im perfectly capapble of doing that myself
You: ok
Stranger: i will fly to where you are in a magic rum bottle and drown you in drunkness
You: Then we have sex?
You: I'll let you fill all my holes.
Stranger: no, i promissed the jahovas witnesses (cylons) id abstain
You: LOL
Stranger: its fucking true.
Stranger: fucking robots
You: Ooook
You: I would so fuck a robot
Stranger: they [censored] my crops and burn my women
Stranger: and eat my shedded skin
You: Nice, do they peel your penis skin like a banana?
Stranger: no, it peels more like lady ggagas prosthetic dick when its dry put
You: Oh I see.
You: So how old are you?
You: I'm 25
Stranger: 7427245863558fuck134
You: you morron
Stranger: what
Stranger: being serious is for people i actualy know
Stranger: im out
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## lukecop80 (May 8, 2011)

Number 1:
You: hello
Stranger: hi
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Number 2:
Stranger: Hi
You: HELLO
Stranger: Hello?
You: You don't know what hello means?
You: WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU
You: YOU KNOW WHAT HI MEANS BUT NOT HELLO

Number 3:
You: I AM AN BIRD
Stranger: A BIRD
You: huh?
You: I'm the bird here buddy
You: Not you
You: You're a fish
Stranger: it ain't AN BIRD
You: Huh?
You: yeah it is
You: You don't say A bird, that just sounds dumb
You: Yeah you just got pwned
You: GRAMMAR PWNED
Stranger: You are dumb
You: 
You: OMG YOU ARE SO MEAN
Stranger: Yes I am
You: Are you proud of your mean ness?
You: I hope you're not
You: Because that's wrong
Stranger: No it's not because I couldn't care less what u think.
You: That's odd. Normally when I think, crowds of people surround me and say "OMG what's he thinking now!"
Stranger: Oh u r that important?
You: Yes
You: Oh and it's You and Are not u and r. They are letters.
Stranger: Well in my part of the world it's what u so that counts and not what u think.
You: What you sew? Your country must love sewing.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 25, 2011)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!

Stranger: Wild Suicune appeared!
You: Go! Croconaw!
You: *thinks*
Stranger: [Lv 40 Suicune]
You: [Lv 32 Croconaw]
You: Croconaw! Use Bite!
You: *waits for command*
Stranger: [Current health: 92%]
Stranger: Wild Suicune uses Rain Dance!
You: This is the part where Suicune flees and I toss my game boy at the wall.
Stranger: Crystal, version, bitches!
You: OH SHIT!
Stranger: It began to rain!
You: -It Started Raining!-
You: Croconaw used Waterfall!
Stranger: It's not very effective...
Stranger: [Current health: 85%]
You: Croconaw! Come back!
You: Go, Butterfree!
You: [Lv 35 Butterfree]
Stranger: Wild Suicune uses Aura Beam!
You: [Current health: 6%]
Stranger: It's Super Effective!
You: Oh no!
You: Butterfree! Use Sleep Powder!
Stranger: Suicune fell asleep!
Stranger: Suicune is fast asleep!
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You: Butterfree, come back!
You: Go, Ampharos!
Stranger: Suicune is fast asleep!
You: [Lv 33 Ampharos]
You: Ampharos, Use Thunder Punch!
Stranger: It
Stranger: It's super effective!
Stranger: [Current health: 10%]
Stranger: Suicune woke up!
You: 'o'
Stranger: Suicune used bubblebeam!
You: [Current health: 84%]
Stranger: (With rain dance? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
You: Indeed. special defense, bitches!
Stranger: (Damn Amphy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
You: Ampharos, use Thunderwave!
Stranger: Wild Suicune fainted!
You: ...
You: From Thunderwave?
Stranger: Shit...
Stranger: Woops...
You: lol
Stranger: Wild suicune is paralyzed! It may be unable to attack!
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: [still your move]
Stranger: Wild suicune used water gun!
You: [Current health: 63%]
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: Kris used an Ultra Ball!
Stranger: *Dink... Dink... Opens* Aaargh! So close!
You: NO!
Stranger: Wild suicune is completely paralyzed!
You: :}
You: Kris used an Ultra Ball!
Stranger: *Dink... Opens* Darn!
You: FFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
Stranger: Wild suicune used aura beam!
You: [Current health: 12%]
Stranger: -The rain has ended-
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: Kris used a Great Ball!
Stranger: *Dink... Dink... Dink... Opens* Oh! So close!
You: ._.
Stranger: Wild suicune used bubblebeam!
You: Ampharos fainted!
You: DAMN!
You: Kris chooses to use the next Pokemon!
You: Go! Scyther!
You: [Lv 34 Scyther]
You: Scyther, Use False Swipe!
Stranger: [Current health: 1]
You: :]
Stranger: Wild suicune is completely paralyzed!
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: Kris used a Great Ball!
Stranger: *Dink... Dink... Opens* Aaargh! So close!
You: FFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
Stranger: Wild suicune used rain dance!
Stranger: -It begins to rain-
You: >.>
You:


----------

